# I Liar Núra Sanwëo: Ingolë - Moringottova i Saurova Milli: Arda Sahta ar i Milli Túrë



## Úlairi (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the first of a series threads that has been in contemplation for quite some time (over a few years) and I have titled such threads as _I Liar Núra Sanwëo_ - _The Threads of Deep Thought_. And no, this should *in no way* be misconstrued to mean that other threads don't require _deep thought_  - the name simply derives from my own personal liking of the name.

*I Liar Núra Sanwëo: Ingolë - Moringottova i Saurova Milli: Arda Sahta ar i Milli Túrëo*​ 
_Translation_: *The Threads of Deep Thought: Magic (Deep Lore) - Morgoth's and Sauron's Rings: Arda Marred and the Rings of Power.*

*Part I: Magic and Morgoth's Ring - Ingolë i Moringottova Millë*​ 
Magic (_Ingolë_) is an intrinsic quality of myth and especially in _Tolkien's Legendarium_. However, _magic_ is distinguished into a _dichotomy_ of _good magic_ and _bad magic_ - _the Magic (or Lore) of the Elves_ and _the Magic of the Enemy_ (be it Morgoth or his successor Sauron). The inherent _nature_ of this _dichotomy_ is perhaps the fundamental difference in the expenditure of being between the Elves and Sauron when devising the _Rings of Power_.



> _The Letter of JRR Tolkien_ - #_131: To Milton Waldman_
> 
> *I have not used 'magic' consistently, and indeed the Elven-queen Galadriel is obliged to remonstrate with the Hobbits on their confused use of the word for the devices and operations of the Enemy, and for those of the Elves. ... the Elves are there (in my tales) to demonstrate the difference. Their 'magic' is Art, delivered from many of its human limitations: more effortless, more quick, more complete (product, and vision in unflawed correspondence). And its object is Art not Power, sub-creation not domination and tyrranous re-forming of Creation. The 'Elves' are 'immortal', at least as far as this world goes: and hence are concerned rather with the griefs and burdens of deathlessness in time and change, than with death. The Enemy in successive forms is always 'naturally' concerned with sheer Domination, and so the Lord of magic and machines; but the problem: that this frightful evil can and does arise from an apparently good root, the desire to benefit the world and others...*


 
It is here where Tolkien _differentiates_ between the _native qualities_ of _Elvish Magic_ and _The Magic of the Enemy_. _Magic_ is used by the two in diametrically opposed methods. As can be seen from the quote: _Elvish Magic_ was devised for purposes of Art. The usage of _magic_ employed by the Enemy is however for the _corruption_, _perversion_ and _ultimate domination_ of Arda (or Imbar). _Magic_ in this context is _intrinsically mechanistic_. The last reference in the quote above apropos of the corruption of good motive to evil is a potential reference to the Elvish design behind the _Rings of Power_.



> _The Letter of JRR Tolkien_ - #_155: To Naomi Mitchison (draft)_
> 
> *The supremely bad motive is ... domination of other 'free' wills. The Enemy's operations are by no means all goetic deceits, but 'magic' that produces real effects in the physical world. But his magia he uses to bulldoze both people and things, and his goeteia to terrify and subjugate. Their magia the Elves and Gandalf use (sparingly): a magia, producing real results (like fire in a wet faggot) for specific beneficient purposes. Their goetic effects are entirely artistic and not intended to deceive: they never deceive Elves ...*
> *The Enemy, or those who have become like him, go in for 'machinery' - with destructive and evil effects - because 'magicians', who have become chiefly concerned to use magia for their own power, would do so ... The basic motive for magia ... is immediacy: speed, reduction of labour, and reduction also to a minimum (or vanishing point) of the gap between the idea or desire and the result or effect. ...*
> ...


 
The difference between the two _magic forms_ is elucidated further into a _bifurcation_ of _magic, sorcery or low magic_ (_magia_) and _high magic_ (_goeteia_). Another interpretation of _goeteia_ is the _invocation of magia_ or simply the _purpose_ for which _magia_ is used (and this is the definition I will continue with). The _inherent purpose_ of the Elves' practice of magic were _artistic_ which derivated from a desire to do _good_. The _magia_ of the Enemy was used in the domination and subversion of Arda itself (although Sauron sought moreso to dominate the minds and wills of the Peoples of Arda). The most important aspect of this mechanistic use of magic was the ultimate _reduction_ of cause and effect to the whim or _choice_ of the Enemy. _Let there be Dark and Dark was made_, so to speak (and such practices by _The Holy Ones_ were transcendentally blasphemous in the repugnant desecration of the _Flame Imperishable_). The _magia of the Dark_ was devised essentially for the _extension of being_ throughout Arda. When sentient life is dominated it is then put to Dark Purposes and the will of its master _expands_. It was this use of _magia_ (which Tolkien equated with expenditure of _inherent being_ which led to the _mechanical sub_-_creation_ and dominion of the One Ring over that of the lesser Rings of Power. The One Ring was a mechanical device devised by Sauron's _desire_ to usurp the minds and wills of the _Eruhíni_ in which the _effect_ was the _reduction_ of their wills to mindless servitude; as we see with the Nazgûl. He essentially _bulldozed people_. Morgoth's (Quenya _Moringotto_) tastes were far more _nihilistically diabolic_, however, the operations of both Enemies were always towards the destruction of minds and wills; but simply for different purpose or motive.



> _The History of Middle-earth X: Morgoth's Ring - Myths Transformed: Text VII_
> 
> 
> *...and pretended that he could destroy them and rid Arda of them altogether. Hence his endeavour always to break wills and subordinate them to or absorb them into his own will and being, before destroying their bodies. This was sheer nihilism, and negation its one ultimate object: Morgoth would no doubt, if he had been victorious, have ultimately destroyed even his own 'creatures'...*
> *Sauron had never reached this state of nihilistic madness. He did not object to the existence of the world, so long as he could do what he liked with it.*


 
The objective of both Morgoth and Sauron was the unequivocal subjagation of the people's of Middle-earth. The _motives_ were however, quite _antithetic_ (the ultimate _philosophical synthesis_ being Eru's design). Morgoth's motive for the subjagation of the people's of Middle-earth was the fallacy that he could absorb their being into his _own being_; which was impossible (see below). Sauron's motives were far more productive. His desire for subjagation for the perpetuation of servitude; he simply wished to be master of all sentience in Middle-earth.



> _The History of Middle-earth X: Morgoth's Ring - The Later Quenta Silmarillion (II): Laws B_
> 
> 
> *...each fëa was imperishable within the life of Arda, and that its fate was to inhabit Arda to its end. Those fëar, therefore, that in the marring of Arda suffered unnaturally a divorce from their [hröar] remained still in Arda and in Time.*


 
Morgoth's _sheer nihilism_ was extraordinarily unprofitable due the inherent indestructibility of the _fëa_; which was _impregnable_. Thus, as aforementioned, Morgoth could never _absorb_ such _intelligence_ into his own _being_. Sauron's _modus operandi_ was far more profitable as it was _achievable_ (without the intervention of Valinor). 

..._to be continued_...


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: I Liar Núra Sanwëo: Ingolë - Moringottova i Saurova Milli: Arda Sahta ar i Milli*

..._continued_...



> _The History of Middle-earth X: Athrabeth Findrod Ah Andreth_
> 
> *'That I can well believe,' said Finrod: 'that your bodies suffer in some measure the malice of Melkor. For you live in Arda Marred, as do we, and all the matter of Arda was tainted by him, before ye or we came forth and drew our hröar and their sustenance therefrom...'*


 


> _The History of Middle-earth X: Athrabeth Findrod Ah Andreth - The Debate of Findrod and Andreth_
> 
> *4. The separation of fëa and hröa is 'unnatural', and proceeds not from the original design, but from the 'Marring of Arda', which is due to the operations of Melkor.*


 
Morgoth mistakenly existed under the fallacy that such _absorption_ or _destruction_ was attainable through the destruction of the _hröa_; which in his _madness_, desiring to _eradicate_ all sentience from Arda, _dissipated_ his own _being_ into the _erma_ or 'matter' of Arda, and Marred it. All of Arda eventually became Morgoth's Ring (although the Valar undid some of his works); and his being _resided within it_. 



> _The History of Middle-earth X: Morgoth's Ring - Myths Transformed: Text VII_
> 
> *...It was then made plain ... that,, though he had 'disseminated' his power (his evil and possessive and rebellious will) far and wide into the matter of Arda, he had lost direct control of this, and all that 'he', as a surviving remnant of integral being, retained as 'himself' and under control was the terribly shrunken and reduced spirit that inhabited his self-imposed (but now beloved) body.*


 


> _The History of Middle-earth X: Morgoth's Ring - Myths Transformed: Text VII_
> *Sauron, however, inherited the 'corruption' of Arda, and only spent his (much more limited) power on the Rings; for it was the creatures of earth, in their minds and wills, that he desired to dominate. ... But in this way Morgoth lost (or exchanged, or transmuted) the greater part of his original 'angelic' powers, of mind and spirit, while gaining a terrible grip upon the physical world. ... Sauron's, relatively smaller, power was concentrated; Morgoth's vast power was disseminated. The whole of 'Middle-earth' was Morgoth's Ring ... Sauron (as a power directing evil) was achievable by the destruction of the Ring. No such eradication of Morgoth was possible, since this required this required the complete disintegration of the 'matter' of Arda.*


 
Arguably, this ultimately became the undoing of Morgoth as this _dissipation_ consequently induced _weakness_ within Morgoth as his control over the _erma_ of Arda was lost; and thus his power also irrevocably lost (but it would eventually return in time for the End of Arda and the Final Battle). Morgoth was executed in his physical form and then cast into the Void. 


*Question One*

*Did Morgoth wield his Ring effectively?*​ 
*Would Morgoth have more likely achieved his goal of the Destruction of Arda if he hadn't disseminated his 'angelic power' into the matter of Arda? *Melkor was the greatest in might and power of the Valar; and if his desires had turned toward the eradication of Arda itself if his power had been retained he would be greater in existence and being throughout all Arda; and would be near impossible to overpower.* Was the dissolution of his being into Arda responsible for his Downfall? Were his practices of magia beneficial to his nihilistic cause? Did his desire for complete negation blind him from simple logic in preservation and enhancement of his own inherent power, which is similar in nature to the magia of the Elves (although this will be discussed in Parts II and III in far more depth)? Was it more logical for him to expend his being on the erma of Arda to subvert it?*



There is much more to come apropos of this topic, but this should be sufficient to get the ball rolling as this is just one of a myriad of issues that I wish to deliberate with you all. It simply takes an enormous amount of time (on my computer) to compile all the requisite information necessary to post the topic in full. Parts II and III should be along in the next couple of days (before Christmas). 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Bucky (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I Liar Núra Sanwëo: Ingolë - Moringottova i Saurova Milli: Arda Sahta ar i Milli*

For fear of incuring your wrath, Ulari, but I only got to the first statement:
Tolkien says Elven or 'good' magic & the enemy's (evil) magic are so different, yet they both seem pretty similar as Aragorn & the four hobbits are looking out at Weathertop on Oct 3 when Gandalf is holding off the Nazgul......

"It is like lightning that leaps from the hilltops" says Aragorn.

"They (the Nazgul) drew away from me, for they felt the coming of my anger and they dared not face it while the sun was in the sky. But they closed about me at night......such light & flame cannot have been seen on Weathertop since the war-beacons of old." Gandalf says.

This battle ends in a draw as Gandalf escapes at dawn, so it appears both sides must be equal in their assualt.......


And, look at Gandalf versus Durin's Bane:

"Thunder they heard, and lightning, they said, smote upon Celebdil, and leaped back into tongues of fire."

Now, we know Gandalf 'throws down his enemy', but he also dies from the effort expended, so one can hardly call this a victory.
Common sense would again dictate a fairly equal display of power or 'magic' prior to the Balrog being 'thrown down' in order to cause Gandalf to drop dead afterwards.
There certainly was at the Chamber of Mazarbul when the door 'burst asunder' with the door closing spell/counter spell, then Gandalf 'flew' down the steps onto his butt......


Now, you may say this is Gandalf, a Maia. True enough, yet Tolkien IS talking about the nature of 'good' magic versus 'evil' magic & the motives of their hearts.......

Furthermore, what about Finrod versus Sauron in the songs of power?
Here again, both sides are using the same techniques.

Then, there's Glorfindel when he confronts the Black Riders at the Ford of Bruinen.......

"an Elf-lord revealed in his wrath"
"A white figure that shone & did not grow dim like the others"
"Those who have dwelt in the Blessed Realm live at once in both worlds, and against both the Seen & Unseen they have great POWER (not art)."

It would seem that inherently, both 'good' & 'evil' have a similar 'magical power' in them that they CAN use when needed.......

On the basis of what is said here in the third quote, one can see how the Noldoran Elves such as Feanor, Fingon, Glorfindel & Ectelian (probably others in the long xourse of war) were able to fight well with Balrogs.
Fingon, for example, fought single-handedly to a draw with Gothmog, Lord of the Balrogs until being sneak-attacked from behind by a second Balrog.


We also see the Elves of Mirkwood & the Dwarves of Moria & Erebor making magic doors while Melian the Maia uses her powers to make a 'girdle' that keeps out all against the will of not her but Thingol, The Silent Watchers keeping enemies out of Cirith Ungol & Galadriel apparently having the power through her Ring to repel evil attacks from Lorien much like Melian.

This all sounds relatively similar in style, if unequal in substance.


I'll read the rest of your 'essay' when it's not so late (3AM), but I wanted to respond to the basic premise Tolkien takes through Galadriel (and himself) that Elven (good) magic is so diffent than the enemy's.
It does seem a bit hard to sustain if you ask me.


----------

